

Show HN: From Syria to North Korea Discover live events on social media - htmcer
http://www.solive.co/
During the Arab Spring, I became more and more addict of the live stream of information coming from social networks. I begon to search for people around the earth sharing those moments. It can be journalists, individuals live reporting what happens around them. It can be temporary (as for a demonstration or a conference) or last over month.
======
htmcer
Powered by Strikingly.com - YC13

